

Ask HN: Bootcamps - shire

Is it worth paying for these 9k or 20k bootcamps just to learn how to program?
======
ericswc
It doesn't necessarily have to cost that much. I am the founder of Software
Craftsmanship Guild in Ohio. In our program if you are a job seeker we defer
tuition until you get a job (you have to pass an acceptance test to get in).

Our current cohort still has 5 weeks to go and several of our students already
have offers on the way.

You will learn MUCH faster from professionals than you will learn elsewhere or
on your own.

The other benefit about doing a cohort in Ohio is that the cost of living and
cost of tuition are way lower than on the coasts.

------
manglav
I guess it depends on what you mean by "learn to program". Are you just script
hacking, and trying to get something working for a personal project? Are you
delivering code that people have to depend on? Are you trying to sell your
skills?

I am doing App Academy, and I think it will be very worth it. It gives you a
great network of people in the industry, solid skills and accepted practices,
and most likely a job (if you want). It's tough to do all of this on your own
in the same amount of time.

~~~
shire
You bring up very valid points. I checked out App Academy seems like one of
the best bootcamps around I applied and even wrote near perfect Ruby code for
their challenge test but got denied. Wish there was a way I could get into App
Academy I would be willing to pay.

------
Felix21
Not in my view. When you finally learn you'll look back and have regrets.

Learn by building. Do a few tutorials, and build something. Build one thing a
week for 3 months and you'll be better off than most people on these
bootcamps.

Checkout codetuts.co and pathguide.co

Good Luck

------
shire
If there is any bootcamps who is looking for someone please let me know.
shireplus@gmail.com Willing to pay to try out one of these bootcamps.

